# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  easycall.gr κανείς?

## conpar

Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς easycall? Αν ναι θα παρακαλούσα να μας πει εντυπώσεις και σε σύγκριση με το nonoh αν έχει εμπειρία και από τα δύο. Πλέον το free πρόγραμμα με 10 ευρώ είναι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο με το nonoh κλπ betamax clients.

Απλά κάνοντας ping sto sip.nonoh.net παίρνω 65ms και στο voip.northwest.gr που είναι ο server της easycall μόνο 18ms. Αυτό με οδηγεί στη σκέψη οτι δεν 8α υπάρχει καθόλου delay στη μετάδοση της φωνής.

----------


## trd64

> :~$ ping voip.northwest.gr
> PING voip.northwest.gr (79.98.64.9) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 79.98.64.9: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=75.9 ms
> 64 bytes from 79.98.64.9: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=75.8 ms
> 64 bytes from 79.98.64.9: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=75.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 79.98.64.9: icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=75.4 ms
> 64 bytes from 79.98.64.9: icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=75.7 ms
> ^C
> --- voip.northwest.gr ping statistics ---
> ...





> ~$ ping sip.nonoh.net
> PING sip.nonoh.net (194.120.0.198) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=61.7 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_seq=2 ttl=244 time=62.1 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=61.0 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_seq=4 ttl=244 time=61.3 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_seq=5 ttl=244 time=61.2 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_seq=6 ttl=244 time=61.4 ms
> ^C
> ...


............

----------


## conpar

Αγαπητέ trd64 μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξεις provider. Τα παρακάτω είναι από otenet. Κάνε tracert να δούμε από που περνάς. Forthnet έχεις???



Pinging voip.northwest.gr [79.98.64.9] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=55
Reply from 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=55
Reply from 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=55
Reply from 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 79.98.64.9:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 17ms

===========================================================

Pinging sip.nonoh.net [194.120.0.198] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.120.0.198: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=242
Reply from 194.120.0.198: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=242
Reply from 194.120.0.198: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=242
Reply from 194.120.0.198: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=242

Ping statistics for 194.120.0.198:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 76ms, Maximum = 92ms, Average = 80ms

----------


## dfoust

OTENET 2mbps 
Γίνεται Ping στο voip.northwest.gr [79.98.64.9] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=32ms TTL=56
Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=31ms TTL=56
Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=29ms TTL=56
Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=28ms TTL=56

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 79.98.64.9:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 28ms, Μέγιστο = 32ms, Μέσος όρος = 30ms

===================================================

Γίνεται Ping στο sip.nonoh.net [194.221.62.198] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=244
Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=244
Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=159ms TTL=244
Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=244

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 194.221.62.198:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 82ms, Μέγιστο = 159ms, Μέσος όρος = 104ms

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Ο server τους είναι στην OTEGlobe (Θεσσαλονίκη). Οπότε οι ISP που συνδέονται με OTEGlobe έχουν ping 18 εως το πολύ 35ms αναλόγα με τη σύνδεση τους.. (interleave/fast path).

----------


## trd64

HOL  :Thumb down: 

Με βλέπω να μετακομίζω σύντομα στην on.

----------


## georgep138

> HOL 
> 
> Με βλέπω να μετακομίζω σύντομα στην on.


Εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με το easycall.
Σας παρακαλώ να είστε πιό αναλυτικός για να σας καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## dream-maniac

ποσο πιο αναλυτικος να γινει για να τον καταλαβεις?
το λεει και πανω..
ping!!!!
αν θες να μαθεις τι ειναι το ping 
google it

----------


## trd64

Τα καλύτερα pings (~9 ms) και ποιότητα ήχου έχει η viva.

----------


## conpar

> Τα καλύτερα pings (~9 ms) και ποιότητα ήχου έχει η viva.


Ναι, αλλά δεν δίνει με 10+φπα 500 λεπτα το μήνα για 4 μήνες. Μου φάνηκε δελεαστική προσφορά.

----------


## prodromosfan

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping sip.nonoh.net

Γίνεται Ping στο sip.nonoh.net [194.221.62.198] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=244
Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=244
Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=244
Απάντηση από: 194.221.62.198: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=244

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 194.221.62.198:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 79ms, Μέγιστο = 81ms, Μέσος όρος = 80ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping voip.northwest.gr

Γίνεται Ping στο voip.northwest.gr [79.98.64.9] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=23ms TTL=56
Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=35ms TTL=56
Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=27ms TTL=56
Απάντηση από: 79.98.64.9: bytes=32 χρόνος=46ms TTL=56

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 79.98.64.9:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 23ms, Μέγιστο = 46ms, Μέσος όρος = 32ms

----------


## pan.nl

Αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος από το nonoh, για τόσο μικρή διαφορά στα pings - γιατί πραγματικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα ομιλίας τόσο καιρό με τα pings προς betamax - ίσως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

Ενδεικτικά με 24άρα ΟΤΕ: sip.nonoh.net 55 ms & voip.northwest.gr 18 ms

----------


## trd64

Δεν βλέπω κόστος για κινητά και άλλους προορισμούς.
Αλλά και πάλι η διαφορά είναι τεράστια (2000 min το easycall 5600 το justvoip).

Και τα €10 τα χρησιμοποιείς για κλήσεις κινητών ή άλλων προορισμών.

Πάντως είναι καλό που Ελληνικές εταιρείες μπαίνουν γερά στον ανταγωνισμό. Δυστυχώς για εμένα, ελέω HOL δεν πρέπει να έχει τεράστια διαφορά στην ποιότητα)

----------


## spartak

Εχω 3 λογαριασμούς σε κλώνους της betamax kαι μου τους έχει μπλοκάρει και δε μπορώ να τους χρησιμοποιήσω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Η εταιρία μπορεί να είναι φτηνή αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου support Οπότε να μου λείπει.

Η easycall έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα κλήσεων για Ελλάδα, χρεώνει ανά δευτερόλεπτο τις κλήσεις, έχει πολύ φτηνές διεθνείς κλήσεις  αλλά δε δίνει νούμερα (voip in) στην Ελλάδα προς το παρόν. Επίσης δε συνδέει σε 801 και άλλα μη γεωγραφικά νούμερα.
Για κάποιον που κάνει κλήσεις σε κανονικά σταθερά και κινητά (και δεδομένης της ανα δευτερόλεπτο χρέωσης) θα πρότεινα να τη δοκιμάσει.

----------


## georgep138

Τι πάει να πεί : τους έχει μπλοκάρει ; Τι τους έκανε δηλαδή ;

----------


## spartak

> Τι πάει να πεί : τους έχει μπλοκάρει ; Τι τους έκανε δηλαδή ;


Πάει να πει ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις είτε να στείλε sms. Τιποτα χρεώσιμο. Παρότι εχω, εννοείται, χρήματα. Είναι το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα blocked acccounts. Είναι ολόκληρο θέμα στο φορουμ του Voipbuster. Αφορά πολύ κόσμο....Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό διάβαζα τους άλλους να έχουν το πρόβλημα αυτό, τώρα το έχω και εγώ....
Εννοείται ότι η εταίρια δεν έχει απαντήσει στα tickets που κάνω για το θέμα....

----------


## georgep138

> Πάει να πει ότι δε μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις είτε να στείλε sms. Τιποτα χρεώσιμο. Παρότι εχω, εννοείται, χρήματα. Είναι το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα blocked acccounts. Είναι ολόκληρο θέμα στο φορουμ του Voipbuster. Αφορά πολύ κόσμο....Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό διάβαζα τους άλλους να έχουν το πρόβλημα αυτό, τώρα το έχω και εγώ....
> Εννοείται ότι η εταίρια δεν έχει απαντήσει στα tickets που κάνω για το θέμα....


Με εκπλήσουν αυτά που γράφεις, δεν περίμενα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγατα,
σε παρακαλώ βάλε κάποιο link για να ενημερωθώ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spartak

> Με εκπλήσουν αυτά που γράφεις, δεν περίμενα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγατα,
> σε παρακαλώ βάλε κάποιο link για να ενημερωθώ. Ευχαριστώ


https://forum.voipbuster.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14586

Απαιτεί να κάνεις εγγραφή πρώτα

Δείτε εδώ τι λέει ένα από τους resellers της betamax Που δίνει ονόματα χρηστών στο Cc της betamax για να τα ξεμπλοκάρει και λέει ότι δε μπορούν να το ξεμπλοκάρουν (έχουν δηλαδή κάποιο πρόβλημα που δε μπορούν να λυσουν!!)

mikkail_smm.23 (*could not be unblocked by customer service* but the money was transfered to another account)

----------


## georgep138

Σ ευχαριστώ που μου άνοιξες τα μάτια.

----------


## dfoust

από χθες είναι down

----------


## spartak

Ακόμα δε δουλεύει η υπηρεσία... δεν είναι καλό αυτό....

----------


## kmpatra

Κάποιος που εχει γραφτεί στο πρόγραμμα με τα 2000 λεπτά ομιλίας (για 4 μηνες με 10 ευρω - ΦΠΑ) μπορεί να μου πει αν δινουν υποχρεωτικά και νούμερο εξωτερικού για εισερχόμενες? Εχει μια τέτοια επιλογή στη φόρμα παραγγελίας με χρέωση 4 ευρώ το μήνα.

----------


## nadware

Η εμπειρία ενός μήνα στην easycall, είναι πολύ θετική.

Οι χρεώσεις τους είναι ακριβείς κ ανά δευτερόλεπτο, όπως διαφημίζουν, η ποιότητα επιπέδου pots κ το support άμεσο, τις εργάσιμες ώρες. 

Στο 4μηνο πακέτο, η μεγάλη διαφορά με τους κλώνους betamax είναι ότι τα 10E+φπα είναι το κόστος της υπηρεσίας. Δηλαδή το ποσό δεν είναι διαθέσiμο για άλλες κλήσεις, όπως συμβαίνει στη betamax.
Tο τελευταίο το λέω γιατί ίσως να διαφύγει από κάποιον (σας κ εμένα!), αν δε διαβάσει ΚΑΛΑ τους όρους.

Αυτά προς γνώση...

Υ.Γ. Το προτείνω χωρίς επιφύλαξη σε όσους δε χρειάζονται ελληνικό νούμερο.

----------


## dfoust

Σε ΝΟΚΙΑ έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κάνει να δουλέψει????

----------


## dfoust

Πλέον είναι διαθέσιμη και η κωδικοποίηση G.729a για όσα τηλέφωνα ή και softphones την υποστηρίζουν.Παράλληλα με τον G.729 codec διατηρούνται και οι κλασσικοί αλγόριθμοι κωδικοποίησης G.711a (A-Law), G.711u (u-Law) και GSM. Η σείρα επιλογής αφήνεται στην κρίση του συνδρομητή.

----------


## spartak

Η εταιρία έστειλε ένα αναλυτικότατο email στους συνδρομητες της που εξηγεί τι σημαίνει αυτη η προσθήκη του συγκεκριμένου codec με απλούς και κατανοητούς όρους. 
Εξαιρετικοί!

----------


## nadware

> Η εταιρία έστειλε ένα αναλυτικότατο email στους συνδρομητες της που εξηγεί τι σημαίνει αυτη η προσθήκη του συγκεκριμένου codec με απλούς και κατανοητούς όρους. 
> Εξαιρετικοί!


Θα μπορούσες να δημοσιεύσεις αυτό το mail, γιατί εμείς δε λάβαμε τίποτα;

----------


## dfoust

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας Easycall,

Πλέον είναι διαθέσιμη και η κωδικοποίηση G.729a για όσα τηλέφωνα ή και softphones την υποστηρίζουν.

Η G.729 κωδικοποίηση απαιτεί μικρότερο εύρος ζώνης για την επικοινωνία των τηλεφώνων με τον κεντρικό διακομιστή και συνήθως προτιμάται όταν η σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο είναι κορεσμένη, ασταθής και μικρής ταχύτητας. Μπορεί επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί από χρήστες Dial-up ή ISDN καθώς o ρυθμός μετάδοσης που δεσμεύεται από το G.729 είναι περίπου 30 kbps (~ 4KB/s) ή ακόμη και από επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες θέλουν να δρομολογήσουν μεγάλο αριθμό κλήσεων προς κάποιο διακομιστή, κρατώντας το ρυθμό μετάδοσης σε χαμηλά επίπεδα.

Για παράδειγμα, με G.711a (A-Law) codec και μία απλή σύνδεση ADSL με μέγιστο ρυθμό μετάδοσης upload τα 900 Kbps, μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν παράλληλα 10 κλήσεις ενώ με το συμπιεσμένο codec G.729a ο αριθμός των ταυτόχρονων κλήσεων ανέρχεται σε 25-30.

Θα πρέπει όμως να σημειωθεί, ότι η συμπίεση η οποία πραγματοποιεί ο συγκεκριμένος αλγόριθμος είναι ΜΕ απώλειες (lossy codec), γεγονός το οποίο αλλοιώνει ελαφρώς την ποιότητα και τη χροιά της φωνής.

Επίσης, λόγω της επεξεργαστικής ισχύος που απαιτείται από τον G.729a codec, πολλά VoIP Gateways παρουσιάζουν ανωμαλία στη λειτουργία τους (και πιθανή υπερθέρμανση). Τα περισσότερα πιστοποιημένα και επώνυμα προϊόντα είναι απόλυτα συμβατά με τον κεντρικό μας διακομιστή και έτσι δε χρειάζεται από μέρους του συνδρομητή να πάρει κάποιο μέτρο.

Παράλληλα με τον G.729 codec διατηρούνται και οι κλασσικοί αλγόριθμοι κωδικοποίησης G.711a (A-Law), G.711u (u-Law) και GSM. Η σείρα επιλογής αφήνεται στην κρίση του συνδρομητή.

Οι χρήστες του δημοφιλούς Open Source PBX Asterisk (*) μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον επίσημο G.729a codec της Digium για τον οποίο μπορείτε να βρείτε πληροφορίες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://store.digium.com/productview....code=G729CODEC

Γενικές πληροφορίες για τον αλγόριθμο συμπίεσης ακουστικών σημάτων μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στον ιστότοπο:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.729

Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη σχετική πληροφορία μπορείτε να καλείτε ατελώς, μέσω του δικτύου Easycall, το 1222.
Σας ευχαριστούμε για το χρόνο σας,

Τμήμα Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης Easycall
email:    support@easycall.gr
OTE:      2310 513336
Easycall: 1222

----------


## nadware

Όντως αρκετά κατατοπιστικό.

Ευχαριστούμε ...

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια η ποιοτητα της υπηρεσιας ειναι απλα αψογη.και σε κινητα και σε σταθερα.
με οτε που μιλησα απλα αψογη.με forthnet αρκετα καλη.
μπραβο στην easycall.

----------


## nadware

Πάντως όταν δοκίμασα το νέο G.729 codec, διαπίστωσα πτώση της ποιότητας συνομιλίας. Προφανώς (όπως λέει κ το διευκρινιστικό mail) απευθύνεται κυρίως σε όσους έχουν χαμηλό bandwidth.

Φυσικά μια δοκιμή είναι απαραίτητη από όλους, αφού εκτός της γραμμής, σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει κ ο εξοπλισμός.

----------


## wyclef

Καλησπέρα....

Ρε παιδιά η easycall παίζει τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες ή έχετε πρόβλημα ;

Εδώ και 2 μέρες δεν κάνει ping στο voip.nortwest.gr και το trunk στο asterisk ειναι σε request sent. 

 :Thinking:

----------


## nadware

> Καλησπέρα....
> 
> Ρε παιδιά η easycall παίζει τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες ή έχετε πρόβλημα ;
> 
> Εδώ και 2 μέρες δεν κάνει ping στο voip.nortwest.gr και το trunk στο asterisk ειναι σε request sent.


Σε εμένα που το χρησιμοποιώ συνεχώς, δε παρουσίασε καμία διακοπή υπηρεσιών τις τελευταίες ημέρες. 

"Χτύπα" κανα τηλεφωνάκι στο support από δευτέρα, αν δε φτιάξει...

----------


## trd64

Παίζει απροβλημάτιστα και με άψογη ποιότητα ήχου.

Σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι με ενεργοποιημένο το siproxd σε usr9108 ήταν η μοναδική εταιρεία που δούλευε.

Έχουν κάνει φανταστική δουλειά στο setup και πρέπει να ξέρουν και τι τους γίνεται.

----------


## dfoust

μου ήρθε αυτό στο εμαιλ μου

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας Easycall,

Από Δευτέρα 21 Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκινάει πιλοτικά η αριθμοδότηση με PSTN DID αριθμούς στο φάσμα 2311 ΧΧΧΧΧΧ και 211 ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ για τους χρήστες του Easycall. Οι καταχωρήσεις και η χρήση των αριθμών θα γίνουν αρχικά χωρίς χρέωση, μέχρι νέας ειδοποίησης.

Κατοχυρώνοντας έναν αριθμό DID θα μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείται την τηλεφωνία Easycall και για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, πράγμα το οποίο δεν ήταν δυνατό μέχρι σήμερα. Ο αριθμός που θα σας ανατεθεί θα δρομολογείται απευθείας στο VOIP τηλέφωνό σας (hardware) ή στον υπολογιστή σας (Softphone Xlite, SJPhone, Fring κλπ) και έτσι, σε όποιο σημείο του κόσμου και αν βρίσκεστε θα μπορούν τα αγαπήμενα σας πρόσωπα να σας καλούν με αστική ή εθνική χρέωση, από την Ελλάδα.

Για να δεσμεύσετε έναν γεωγραφικό αριθμό Αθήνας, μπορείτε να στείλετε email στο support@easycall.gr
με Θέμα: DID Registration - ATHENS
και περιλαμβάνοντας τον κωδικό λογαριασμού σας, Ονομ/νο και τον αριθμό Εasycall στον οποίο θέλετε να ενεργοποιηθεί το νούμερο σας.

Για να δεσμεύσετε έναν γεωγραφικό αριθμό Θεσ/νίκης, μπορείτε να στείλετε email στο support@easycall.gr
με Θέμα: DID Registration - THES
και περιλαμβάνοντας τα ίδια στοιχεία με παραπάνω.

Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την συμμετοχή σας στο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα είναι ο λογαριασμός σας να είναι ενεργοποιημένος μετά τις 15/06/2009 ή να έχετε πραγματοποιήσει επιτυχημένη πληρωμή εντός του τελευταίου τριμήνου, ανεξαρτήτου αξίας.

Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη σχετική πληροφορία μπορείτε να καλείτε ατελώς, μέσω του δικτύου Easycall, το 1222. (Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή, 09:00-17:00)

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την προσοχή σας,
Τμήμα Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης Easycall

email:          support@easycall.gr
web:            www.easycall.gr/support
OTE:            2310 513336
Easycall:       1222
Απάντηση

Απάντηση σε όλους

Προώθηση

----------


## kmpatra

*Νέο πακέτο κλήσεων Easycall Unlimited* 

Το πακέτο easycall unlimited προσφέρει απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς σταθερά τηλέφωνα και χρεώσεις έως 90% χαμηλότερες προς διεθνείς προορισμούς!

    * Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης
    * Δωρεάν απεριόριστες αστικές κλήσεις
    * Δωρεάν απεριόριστες υπεραστικές κλήσεις
    * Δωρεάν επικοινωνία μεταξύ όλων των χρηστών του easycall
    * Αναλυτική κατάσταση του λογαριασμού, στατιστικά μέσω διαδικτύου
    * Δωρεάν αναγνώριση κλήσεων*
    * Δυνατότητα απόκτησης τηλεφωνικού αριθμού Northwest 
    * Χρεώσεις σε κινητά και διεθνείς προορισμούς έως και 90% φθηνότερα
    * Μηνιαίο συμβόλαιο, χωρίς κρυφές χρεώσεις!

*Η διαθεσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας αναγνώρισης κλήσεων εξαρτάται από το εκάστοτε δίκτυο

*8 € /μήνα  (H τιμή δεν περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ) 
*
πηγή

----------


## ikar6

Χρησιμοποιώ το τετράμηνο πακέτο με €10 +ΦΠΑ για 500' /μήνα, τον τελευταίο μήνα. Οι εντυπώσεις είναι εξαιρετικά θετικές, τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά την ποιότητα της συνομιλίας. Για χρεώσεις εκτός του πακέτου μου (κλήσεις σε κινητά) είναι πραγματικά όπως το διαφημίζουν με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο, χωρίς ελάχιστες χρεώσεις. Συνιστάται ανεπιφύλακτα σε σχέση με τη viva τουλάχιστον που έχει αυτό το απαράδεκτα ληστρικό καθεστώς των χρεώσεων ανά λεπτό. Μόνο πρόβλημα η μη παροχή τηλεφωνικού αριθμού αλλά τέλος πάντων...

----------


## africa_twin

> Χρησιμοποιώ το τετράμηνο πακέτο με €10 +ΦΠΑ για 500' /μήνα, τον τελευταίο μήνα. Οι εντυπώσεις είναι εξαιρετικά θετικές, τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά την ποιότητα της συνομιλίας. Για χρεώσεις εκτός του πακέτου μου (κλήσεις σε κινητά) είναι πραγματικά όπως το διαφημίζουν με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο, χωρίς ελάχιστες χρεώσεις. Συνιστάται ανεπιφύλακτα σε σχέση με τη viva τουλάχιστον που έχει αυτό το απαράδεκτα ληστρικό καθεστώς των χρεώσεων ανά λεπτό. Μόνο πρόβλημα η μη παροχή τηλεφωνικού αριθμού αλλά τέλος πάντων...


Μια και χρησιμοποιείς το πακέτο θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν αυτά τα 10 € που βάζεις μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε κλήσεις με χρέωση (πχ. κλήσεις σε κινητά) και αν μετά την πάροδο των 4 μηνών το υπόλοιπο των 10 € χάνεται ή μπορείς να το καταναλώσεις σε κλήσεις (σταθερά & κινητά) όπως γίνεται και με τους παρόχους της Betamax;

----------


## knowlton

Τα 8€ + ΦΠΑ βγαίνουν απ' το ηλεκτρονικό πορτοφόλι σου κάθε μήνα σαν προπληρωμένη συνδρομή, και προαγοράζουν τον χρόνο ομιλίας του πακέτου. Το ίδιο γίνεται και στην Betamax όταν προαγοράσεις ένα απ' τα πακέτα τους, όπως το VoipBusterPro.

----------


## africa_twin

Αν πρόσεξες μιλάμε για το πακέτο των 10€ για 4 μήνες (Easycall talk 4free) και όχι για το (easycall unlimited) με 8€ το μήνα!

----------


## knowlton

Συγγνώμη, δεν το πρόσεξα.

----------


## spartak

> Μια και χρησιμοποιείς το πακέτο θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν αυτά τα 10 € που βάζεις μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε κλήσεις με χρέωση (πχ. κλήσεις σε κινητά) και αν μετά την πάροδο των 4 μηνών το υπόλοιπο των 10 € χάνεται ή μπορείς να το καταναλώσεις σε κλήσεις (σταθερά & κινητά) όπως γίνεται και με τους παρόχους της Betamax;


Το πόσο αυτό είναι εφάπαξ κόστος για την υπηρεσία. Δεν σου μένει να το καταναλώσεις όπως στη betamax. Οι τιμές τους είναι όντως εξαιρετικές και χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο

Δοκιμαστικά έδωσαν αριθμούς Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη τους οποίους δε χρεωνουν προς το παρόν.

----------


## kmpatra

> Το πόσο αυτό είναι εφάπαξ κόστος για την υπηρεσία. Δεν σου μένει να το καταναλώσεις όπως στη betamax. Οι τιμές τους είναι όντως εξαιρετικές και χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο
> 
> Δοκιμαστικά έδωσαν αριθμούς Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη τους οποίους δε χρεωνουν προς το παρόν.


συμπληρωματικα να πω οτι σου δινουν +1 ευρω στο πορτοφολι μετα την ενεργοποίηση του easytalk4free.Εξαιρετικές εντυπώσεις τόσο από την υπηρεσία όσο και από την εξυπηρέτησή τους  :One thumb up:

----------


## Panagioths

Τους δοκιμαστικούς αριθμούς λες ή έδωσαν τελικά κανονικούς;

----------


## spartak

> Τους δοκιμαστικούς αριθμούς λες ή έδωσαν τελικά κανονικούς;


Γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς που έδωσαν αρχές Οκτώβρη

----------


## knowlton

Κανονικοί αριθμοί είναι, απλά δεν είναι απ' το δικό τους αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα.

----------


## Panagioths

Σίγουρα αλλά όταν πάρουν δικό τους φάσμα (ξέρουμε πότε θα γίνει αυτό άραγε :Wink:  θα αλλάξουν οι δοκιμαστικοί...

----------


## knowlton

Δικό τους αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα έχουν δεσμεύσει (Αθήνα 211007, Θεσσαλονίκη 231107) αλλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα. Τους υπάρχοντες αριθμούς που έχουν εκχωρήσει, θα τους μεταφέρουν με φορητότητα αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## Panagioths

Α μάλιστα, ωραία τότε  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## peterpan78

Κυκλοφόρησε το Easycall VoIPBox - Περιλαμβάνει 10€ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ χρόνο ομιλίας! 

Τι περιλαμβένεται στη συσκευασία:

Συσκευή Crypto VoIP adapter 
Σύνδεση τηλεφωνίας easycall.gr 
Δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας 10 ευρώ! 
Καλώδια σύνδεσης RJ11, RJ45 
Οδηγίες Εγκατάστασης 
Τροφοδοτικό 
Δυνατότητα απόκτησης γεωγραφικού αριθμού ή μεταφορά του δικού σας από άλλο πάροχο!

τιμή λιανικής: 69 ευρώ (με ΦΠΑ)

http://www.winshop.gr/news_more.php?s=NR4Owg

----------


## kmpatra

Ξεκινανε και την διαδικασια φορητοτητας και απόδοσης αριθμού σιγα σιγα...Σε σχετικη ερώτηση προς την υποστήριξη πελατών απάντησαν οτι το πρώτο θα κοστίζει γύρω στα 10 ευρω ενω το δευτερο  γυρω στο 1.5 ευρω το μηνα (χωρις ΦΠΑ).Ηδη απ'οτι βλεπω και στη σελιδα εχουν ανεβασει αιτηση φορητότητας,χωρις αλλα σχόλια και ανακοινώσεις όμως...

----------


## Panagioths

Πήραν δικό τους φάσμα τελικά;

----------


## kmpatra

> Πήραν δικό τους φάσμα τελικά;


Ναι. 211007... στην Αθήνα,231107... στη Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## kmpatra

Να ρωτήσω εχει αγοράσει κανενας καρτες χρόνου ομιλίες που ανακοινωθηκε οτι διαθέτει η easycall σε περιπτερα,καταστηματα ψιλικων κλπ? Σε ποιες αξιες κυκλοφορουν?Τις βρίσκει εύκολα κανείς?

----------


## ikar6

> Μια και χρησιμοποιείς το πακέτο θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν αυτά τα 10 € που βάζεις μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε κλήσεις με χρέωση (πχ. κλήσεις σε κινητά) και αν μετά την πάροδο των 4 μηνών το υπόλοιπο των 10 € χάνεται ή μπορείς να το καταναλώσεις σε κλήσεις (σταθερά & κινητά) όπως γίνεται και με τους παρόχους της Betamax;


Με συγχωρείς για την τόσο καθυστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά δεν είχα δει το μήνυμά σου... Τα €10 είναι για 500 min/μήνα για 4 μήνες προς σταθερά (εθνικές και διεθνείς κλήσεις). Στην ουσία είναι σαν να προπληρώνεις ένα πάγιο για αυτές τις κλήσεις. ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ για κινητά. Αν έχεις πίστωση στο "πορτοφόλι" σου καταναλώνονται αυτά τα επιπλέον χρήματα για τυχόν κλήσεις προς κινητά ή διεθνείς προορισμούς που δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στους δωρεάν, διαφορετικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοιες κλήσεις. Φυσικά και στο τέλος των 4 μηνών δε σου επιστρέφονται χρήματα από λεπτά ομιλίας που δε χρησιμοποίησες!
Πάντως €2.5/μήνα είναι εξαιρετικά δελεαστική τιμή (τα 500'/μήνα μου φαίνονται παραπάνω από αρκετά). Επιπλέον οι χρεώσεις τους για κλήσεις προς κινητά είναι επίσης δελεαστικές μιας και γίνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο και με καλή τιμή/λεπτό

----------


## kmpatra

Να διευκρινησουμε οτι ειναι 10+φπα=11.9 ευρω η τιμη του πακετου αυτού.Οπως και να εχει πολυ δελεαστικό και το χρησιμοποιώ ως τώρα χωρις προβλημα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ikar6

> Να διευκρινησουμε οτι ειναι 10+φπα=11.9 ευρω η τιμη του πακετου αυτού.Οπως και να εχει πολυ δελεαστικό και το χρησιμοποιώ ως τώρα χωρις προβλημα.


Σωστός! :One thumb up:

----------


## kmpatra

Απο σχετικό ενημερωτικό e-mail προς τους συνδρομητες easycall:




> Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας Easycall,
> 
> Επισυνάπτεται αρχείο με τις νέες χρεώσεις ανά προορισμό, οι οποίες ισχύουν από τα μεσάνυχτα της 07/02/2010.
> 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι το κόστος κλήσης για τα κινητά Ελλάδας έχει μειωθεί στα 0,094 Ε/min (-17%)
> Ο τερματισμός για κλήσεις σε σταθερά Ελλάδας παραμένει ο ίδιος στα 0,0139 Ε/min.
> 
> Μπορείτε να ανατρέχετε στις τρέχουσες χρεώσεις και στον ιστότοπο:
> http://www.easycall.gr/rates

----------


## africa_twin

Αυτή η χρέωση είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ έτσι;

----------


## africa_twin

Γιατί στο site γράφει αυτό.

----------


## spartak

> Αυτή η χρέωση είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ έτσι;


Είναι με ΦΠΑ. Η αρχική σελίδα μάλλον δεν έχει αλλάξει ακόμα.

----------


## trd64

Δεν έχει αλλάξει η σελίδα ακόμα.
Αν κάνεις κάποια κλήση η χρέωση είναι με βάση τις νέες τιμές.

Νομίζω η easycall είναι αποφασισμένη να έχει τις καλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## spartak

> Νομίζω η easycall είναι αποφασισμένη να έχει τις καλύτερες τιμές.


Είναι απίστευτα φτηνοί και με χρέωση ανα δευτερόλεπτο

----------


## trd64

> Είναι απίστευτα φτηνοί και με χρέωση ανα δευτερόλεπτο


Μην το λες σε έμενα. Σε κάποιους άλλους να το πεις που με 0.1 το λεπτό πανηγύριζαν για τις πιο φτηνές χρεώσεις  :Whistle:   :Smile: 

Και 0.19 το λεπτό αστικά / υπεραστικά.

Ονόματα δεν λέω  :Wink:   :ROFL:

----------


## kmpatra

Το site του easycall ενσωματώνεται από Δευτέρα με αυτό της northwest. Ηδη εκει υπάρχουν τα νεα πακέτα του easycall:
Easycall basic με 5.95 ευρω
Easycall Unlimited με 10 ευρω (ορθη χρηση 1500')
EasyCall talk 4free με 9 ευρω (500 λεπτα για 3 μηνες,αλλαγμενο σε σχεση με το παλιο που ειχε 11,90 για 4 μηνες,ουσιαστικα μια μικρη αυξηση απο 2,975 σε 3 ευρω ανα μηνα)
Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα αντιστοιχα "gold" πακέτα (11,90/3μηνο για talk4free,14 το unlimited) με εγγυηση ποιοτικου τερματισμού κλήσεων. Αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος,σκέφτομαι πως πιθανόν βάζει τους πελάτες των πακέτων αυτών σε κάποιο άλλο server, ή σε μισθωμενη γραμμη με εγγυημένο bandwith.
Η έλλειψη που υπάρχει και θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ειναι οτι δεν υπάρχει επίσημος τιμοκατάλογος για τις μηνιαιες χρεώσεις του γεωγραφικού αριθμου.Η φορητότητα παραμένει δωρεάν.

----------


## spartak

Οι υπάρχοντες συνδρομητες; Θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μεταφερθούν σε κάποια από τα πακέτα αυτά;

----------


## kmpatra

> Οι υπάρχοντες συνδρομητες; Θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μεταφερθούν σε κάποια από τα πακέτα αυτά;


Φανταζομαι πως ναι...αλλωστε δεν υπάρχει μακροπρόθεσμο συμβόλαιο σε κανενα απο αυτά τα προγραμματα...εκτος απο το easycall4free που είναι για 3 μηνες.

----------


## kmpatra

η σελίδα του easycall.gr ενσωματώθηκε πλέον με αυτη της northwest. Να συμπληρώσω οτι στο unlimited τα δωρεάν λεπτά ισχύουν οχι μόνο για αστικές-υπεραστικές αλλά και για διεθνεις κλήσεις πλέον.

----------


## kmpatra

> Το site του easycall ενσωματώνεται από Δευτέρα με αυτό της northwest. Ηδη εκει υπάρχουν τα νεα πακέτα του easycall:
> Easycall basic με 5.95 ευρω
> Easycall Unlimited με 10 ευρω (ορθη χρηση 1500')
> EasyCall talk 4free με 9 ευρω (500 λεπτα για 3 μηνες,αλλαγμενο σε σχεση με το παλιο που ειχε 11,90 για 4 μηνες,ουσιαστικα μια μικρη αυξηση απο 2,975 σε 3 ευρω ανα μηνα)
> Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα αντιστοιχα "gold" πακέτα (11,90/3μηνο για talk4free,14 το unlimited) με εγγυηση ποιοτικου τερματισμού κλήσεων. Αν και δεν ειμαι ειδικος,σκέφτομαι πως πιθανόν βάζει τους πελάτες των πακέτων αυτών σε κάποιο άλλο server, ή σε μισθωμενη γραμμη με εγγυημένο bandwith.
> Η έλλειψη που υπάρχει και θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ειναι οτι δεν υπάρχει επίσημος τιμοκατάλογος για τις μηνιαιες χρεώσεις του γεωγραφικού αριθμου.Η φορητότητα παραμένει δωρεάν.


*Τα πακετα εχουν αλλάξει πάλι ειναι όπως τα παλια για το easycall4free.Οποιος θέλει να τα δει υπάρχουν εδώ για να μην τα ξαναγραφω...*

----------


## greatst

Σχετικά με το *EasyCall Talk 4free* (μου ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα και μετά από 1 ημέρα δοκιμής είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος) στην σελίδα

http://www.northwest.gr/hosting.php?s=sWQ

λέει (μεταξύ άλλων)




> Απόκτηση εικονικού τηλεφωνικού αριθμού για να σας καλούν οι άλλοι χρήστες VoIP.
> 
> Δωρεάν email λογαριασμός


Σχετικά με το πρώτο, ο εικονικός VOIP αριθμός είναι xxxxx@voip.easycall.gr (όπου xxxxx ο πενταψήφιος αριθμός SIP number/username)?  :Thinking: 

Σχετικά με το δεύτερο, ποια είναι η διεύθυνση και ποιες οι ρυθμίσεις του "δωρεάν email λογαριασμού" διότι στις ρυθμίσεις που μου ήρθαν στο αρχικό email με θέμα "VoIP Settings" δεν έγραφε τίποτε σχετικά!  :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

Αν θέλεις email, γιατί δεν πας στο gmail, και θες να δεσμευτείς
με το email που αναφέρεο η easycall;

----------


## greatst

> Αν θέλεις email, γιατί δεν πας στο gmail, και θες να δεσμευτείς
> με το email που αναφέρεο η easycall;


gmail χρησιμοποιώ ήδη! Απλά, εάν έχει ανοιχτεί κάποιος email λογαριασμός για εμένα ... να μην ξέρω ποιος είναι;  :Wink:

----------


## greatst

Επειδή σήμερα έτυχε να μιλήσω με το 1222, να πω την άψογη εξυπηρέτηση (δεν επρόκειτο για κάτι σημαντικό, αλλά η ποιότητα της εξυπηρέτησης φαίνεται και από τα απλά). Γενικότερα, στις 3 μέρες που χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dkats

Χρησιμοποιώ easycall περίπου 3 μήνες & έχω πάρει κι αριθμό 211 χχχχχχχ. Η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας εξαιρετική (συγκρίνοντας με Nonoh betamax & skype). Εχω το πακέτο EasyCall Talk 4free & την τελευταία εβδομάδα πήγα στο πακέτο Gold. Ο τερματισμός κλήσεων στο πακέτο gold είναι πράγματι "ακαριαίος" & νομίζω ότι η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας του απλού πακέτου σε σχέσητο Gold είναι καλύτερη. Λέω νομίζω γιατί έχω την ατυχία να είμαι συνδρομητής της Forthnet με Ping 45 - 50 !!!
Αυτό που όμως είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό είναι η ευγένεια, η εξυπηρετικοτητα & καλοσύνη με την οποία αντιμετωπίζουν τον πελάτη. Νομίζω πως πραγματικά από κάθε άποψη, αξίζει να τους δοκμάσει κανείς

----------


## greatst

> ... νομίζω ότι η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας του απλού πακέτου σε σχέσητο Gold είναι καλύτερη ...


Τώρα ή όπως το γράφεις με μπέρδεψες ή απλά μπερδεύτηκα εγώ ή ... γράφεις το εξής: το απλό πακέτο έχει (σε εσένα) καλύτερη ποιότητα από το gold(!!!). Για διευκρίνισε.  :Thinking: 





> ... Αυτό που όμως είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό είναι η ευγένεια, η εξυπηρετικοτητα & καλοσύνη με την οποία αντιμετωπίζουν τον πελάτη. Νομίζω πως πραγματικά από κάθε άποψη, αξίζει να τους δοκμάσει κανείς


Όπως το λες!  :Smile:

----------


## dkats

Συγνώμη έχεις δίκιο. Το έγραψα λάθος. To GOLD έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα από το απλό πακέτο.  Και διευκρινίζω : 
έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα στην επικοινωνία (όπως είπα έχω forthnet με ping time 45-50 & περιμένω να μεταβώ ξανά στον ΟΤΕ προκειμένου να έψ "ανρώπινα" Ping έστω 20-25 νομίζω πως το μέγεθος του ping είναι καθοριστικό στην VOIP.)
αλλά έχει σίγουρα άριστη απόκριση στον τερματισμό κλήσεων. Δηλ. υπήρχαν τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί που με το απλό πακέτο δεν ήταν προσεγγίσιμοι. Δηλ. καλούσα τον αριθμό αλλά η κλήση δεν τερμάτιζε ποτέ στον καλούμενο αριθμό. Αυτό βέβαια συνέβαινε με ελάχιστους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς. Για να είσαι σίγουρος για την επιλογή σου μπορείς να τους ζητήσεις να σου δώσουν δοκιμαστικά 1-2 μέρες το gold πακέτο & να διαπιστώσεις μόνος σου τις διαφορές.
Και μια ερώτηση :
Τι ping έχεις ;

----------


## greatst

> ...
> Και μια ερώτηση :
> Τι ping έχεις ;


Προς ποιον; Προς voip.easycall.gr ?

----------


## dkats

> Προς ποιον; Προς voip.easycall.gr ?


όχι μιλάω για http://www.pingtest.net/ ή http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## greatst

> όχι μιλάω για http://www.pingtest.net/ ή http://www.speedtest.net/


Για όποια αξία μπορεί να έχουν, σου παραθέτω μετρήσεις που έκανα πριν λίγα λεπτά! Σημείωσε ότι είμαι στην Κατερίνη.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/781193915.png

http://www.pingtest.net/result/14696830.png

----------


## john84

Καλημέρα! Υπάρχει κανείς να είναι χρήστης hol και easy call μαζί; Η ποιότητα πως είναι; Ρωταω λόγο ping γιατί μου φαίνονται λίγο υψηλά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## knowlton

Για κάνε paste τα ping test results σου. Μια χαρά δουλεύει από HOL απ' όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## john84

Τα Ping 


*Spoiler:*





ping voip.northwest.gr

Pinging voip.northwest.gr [79.98.65.9] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 79.98.65.9: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=45
Reply from 79.98.65.9: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=45
Reply from 79.98.65.9: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=45
Reply from 79.98.65.9: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 79.98.65.9:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 96ms





και ενα tracert


*Spoiler:*





>tracert voip.northwest.gr

Tracing route to voip.northwest.gr [79.98.65.9]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    60 ms   100 ms    97 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]
  3    26 ms    25 ms     *     gigaeth03-07-23.med00.ar.hol.gr [62.38.99.198]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5    26 ms    26 ms     *     tengigaeth00-07-02-00.adr00.brd.hol.gr [62.38.96
.26]
  6    78 ms    80 ms    99 ms  GigabitEthernet2-0-164.ipcolo1.frankfurt1.level3
.net [62.67.38.17]
  7    80 ms    80 ms    91 ms  4.68.23.77
  8    81 ms    81 ms    80 ms  tiscali-level3-10g.frankfurt1.level3.net [4.68.6
3.58]
  9    94 ms    93 ms    94 ms  xe-2-0-0.lon21.ip4.tinet.net [89.149.183.109]
 10    93 ms    93 ms    96 ms  blueconnex-gw.ip4.tinet.net [77.67.67.138]
 11   101 ms   101 ms    96 ms  94.76.244.26
 12   106 ms    90 ms    89 ms  79.98.65.9

Trace complete.




Δεν ειναι λιγο ψηλα?
Δεν θα εχει προβλημα με την ποιοτητα της κλησεις? :Thinking:

----------


## knowlton

Μην ανησυχείς. Το ανώτερο όριο για ν' αντιληφθεί ο μέσος άνθρωπος καθυστερήσεις στην τηλεφωνία είναι από 180 - 200 ms round trip. Μάλλον γίνονται αλλαγές αυτές τις ημέρες στους server της εν λόγω εταιρίας, κι ας ελπίσουμε πως η κατάσταση θα καλυτερέψει σύντομα.

----------


## john84

Οκ thx θα το δοκιμασω. :Wink:

----------


## kmpatra

Ερώτηση: Τις τελευταίες μέρες,χρησιμοποιώντας το easycall 4 free παρατηρείται ένα πρόβλημα από την πλευρά του συνομιλητή μου,όταν τηλεφωνώ σε σταθερό. Κάποιες φορές δεν με ακούει και κάποιες φορές (όχι πάντα) ακούγεται συνεχώς ένας χτύπος ή γρατσούνισμα(αν μπορώ να το περιγράψω έτσι) σαν τον ήχο που κάνει το αγκιστρο μιας τηλ. συσκευής όταν το πατάμε ή όταν ακουμπάμε επάνω του το ακουστικό.
Εχει να κάνει με την (χαμηλότερη) ποιότητα που προσφερει το εν λόγω πακέτο σε σχέση με τα αντιστοιχα gold?
Έχω την συσκευή αυτή,όμως δεν νομίζω οτι ειναι εκεί το πρόβλημα,καθώς ενας λογαριασμός omnivoice που εχω σεταρει εκει δεν φαινεται να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα. Επισης οι προβληματικες κλήσεις ως επι το πλείστον ειναι με κλειστο τον υπολογιστή (δεν κατεβαίνει τπτ αλλο ταυτόχρονα).Να διευκρινίσω οτι το προβλημα δεν ειναι μόνιμο,αλλα παροδικό.
Ο codec που εχω σαν πρώτο ρυθμισμένο και με τον οποιο δρομολογουνται οι κλήσεις ειναι ο G711 a law (20 msec). Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος κάτι ανάλογο?

----------


## trd64

Δυστυχώς η easycall στα φτηνά πακέτα δεν έχει καλή ποιότητα. 

Προσωπικά έχω πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα με betamax παρά με easycall.

Βέβαια οι χρεώσεις που έχει για Ελλάδα είναι άπαιχτες.

----------


## john84

Καλημερα 

Εστειλα την παρασκευη τα χαρτια για την φορητοτητα της 2ησ γραμμης που εχω στο σπιτι απο HOL σε easycall. Ξερει κανεις απο την διαδικασια , ποτε επιλεγεις προγραμμα, ποτε φτιαχνεις προφιλ για να περασεις τα στοιχεια της καρτας (Χρεωστικη Viza απο Πειραιως με e-Banking)?
Μου εχουν στειλει μονο ενα mail που λεει οτι ενας εκπροσωπος θα επικοινωνισει μαζι μου τις επομενες 24 ωρες...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## greatst

Με ποιον codec έχετε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;  :Thinking:

----------


## kmpatra

> Με ποιον codec έχετε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;


εγω τον g711 a-law χρησιμοποιώ.Εκτός των παροδικών προβλημάτων που περιέγραψα δεν εχω καποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.Το 90% των κλήσεων ειναι με πολύ καλή ποιότητα.Καποια στιγμη παλιότερα (πριν βγάλουν τα gold πακέτα) ειχα δοκιμάσει τον u-law και ειχα διαπιστώσει αλλοίωση στη χροιά της φωνης.

----------


## greatst

> εγω τον g711 a-law χρησιμοποιώ.Εκτός των παροδικών προβλημάτων που περιέγραψα δεν εχω καποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.Το 90% των κλήσεων ειναι με πολύ καλή ποιότητα.Καποια στιγμη παλιότερα (πριν βγάλουν τα gold πακέτα) ειχα δοκιμάσει τον u-law και ειχα διαπιστώσει αλλοίωση στη χροιά της φωνης.


Κι εγώ τον u-law χρησιμοποιούσα έως τώρα (διότι αυτόν είχε προεπιλεγμένο το sipόφωνο μου και δεν το είχα ψάξει!) αλλά μάλλον τώρα θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον a-law.  :Smile:

----------


## Samael_667

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για το πακέτο Talk4free.
Ο *τερματισμός κλήσεων* αναφέρεται όπως είπε ο dkats πιο πάνω στο ότι ορισμένες κλήσεις δεν "έφθαναν" στον προορισμό τους?
Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα Gold και κανονικό πακέτα είναι αισθητή? Αξίζει δλδ να διαλέξει κάποιος το Gold?
Να σημειώσω ότι έχω Conn-x 2Mbit και η μοναδική εμπειρία με VoIP ήταν μέσω VoIPBuster (PC to Phone)

(υ.γ. είμαι σε interleaved path, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ζητήσω να μπω σε fastpath?)

----------


## john84

> Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για το πακέτο Talk4free.
> Ο *τερματισμός κλήσεων* αναφέρεται όπως είπε ο dkats πιο πάνω στο ότι ορισμένες κλήσεις δεν "έφθαναν" στον προορισμό τους?
> Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα Gold και κανονικό πακέτα είναι αισθητή? Αξίζει δλδ να διαλέξει κάποιος το Gold?
> Να σημειώσω ότι έχω Conn-x 2Mbit και η μοναδική εμπειρία με VoIP ήταν μέσω VoIPBuster (PC to Phone)
> 
> (υ.γ. είμαι σε interleaved path, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να ζητήσω να μπω σε fastpath?)


Δεν εχει τοσο σημασια αν εισαι interleaved ή fastpath, αλλα εγω για την ηρεμια μου και μονο επελεξα το gold πακετο. Εχει αναφερθει και απο χρηστες τηε υπηρεσιας οτι ειναι αισθητη η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα της κλησης.

----------


## nadware

> Δεν εχει τοσο σημασια αν εισαι interleaved ή fastpath, αλλα εγω για την ηρεμια μου και μονο επελεξα το gold πακετο. Εχει αναφερθει και απο χρηστες τηε υπηρεσιας οτι ειναι αισθητη η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα της κλησης.


Σε εμένα η διαφορά μεταξύ των 2 πακέτων δεν ήταν τόσο η ποιότητα φωνής όσο ο σωστός τερματισμός των κλήσεων.

Δηλαδή στο φτηνό πακέτο υπήρχαν αρκετές περιπτώσεις που ενώ η κλήση μου δε πραγματοποιούταν ποτέ (έδειχνε ότι δε χτυπά καθόλου ή άλλα τέτοια), υπήρχε χρέωση σαν να μιλούσα κανονικά.

Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως από την τεχνική υποστήριξη με προέτρεπαν να αναφέρω αυτές τις κλήσεις, ώστε να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες βελτιώσεις. Το ίδιο προτείνω σε όλους μας, ώστε μελλοντικά να απολαμβάνουμε ποιοτικότερες υπηρεσίες.

Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ακόμα ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης ...

----------


## john84

Πριν απο λιγο ενεργοποιηθηκα στην easycall. Μια χαρα ποιοτητα σε κλησεις που εκανα (δεν μου εχουν ενεργοποιησει το πακετο που εχω αγορασει και την χρεωθηκα γμτ.), Οι δοκιμες γινανε απο app (x-lite) του iPhone και δεν εχω δοκιμασει απο voip router γιατι ειμαι εκτος. Τεταρτη που θα γυρισω θα ξαναποσταρω. Ολα καλα λοιπον.

----------


## john84

Λοιπον μολις σεταρα το Netfaster (1) με τον λογαρισμο της easycall. Μια χαρα και απο εδω αλλα θελω να ρωτησω, εχω codecs g711 alaw αλλα ακουω τον αλλον με μια καθυστερηση (ή "μακρια")  μικρη και μερικες διακοπες...(δεν επιρεαζει πολυ την επικοινωνια αλλα ειναι λιγο ενοχλητηκο καποιες στιγμες) υπαρζει τροπος να κανω ρυθμισεις να τα βελτιωσω ολα αυτα?

----------


## knowlton

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις πρώτο το G.729 που απαιτεί το 1/3 απ' το bandwidth του G.711.

----------


## john84

Thx το εκανα αλλα ειναι ακομα χειροτερο το αποτελεσμα οποτε το γυρισα παλι σε g.711 a law

----------


## knowlton

Αυτό που έγραψες είναι αρκετά παράξενο. Το G.729 λόγω συμπίεσης έχει ελαφρώς χαμηλότερη ποιότητα φωνής απ' το G.711 και δεν δικαιολογείται μια τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποιότητα φωνής.

Το Netfaster υποστηρίζει QoS μονής κατεύθυνσης, και καλό είναι να το ενεργοποιήσεις. Δεν είναι τέλειο (όπως αν θα ήταν αμφίδρομο) αλλά βοηθάει αρκετά στο jitter.

Τα δύο Speedtouch 585v7 παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο σ' αυτή την σύνδεση ή όχι;

----------


## john84

Τα 2 speed touch δεν παιζουν καποιο ρολο. το ενα το εχω στο εξοχικο στην συνδεση μου εκει. το αλλο εμεινα απο λαθος που το ειχα πανω στην συνδεση που εχω εδω (Αθηνα) και ειχα ξεχασει να το αλλαξω (το εχω ενιμερωσει τωρα το προφιλ).

Φιλε knowlton και ομως παρατηρησα πτωση ποιοτητας μεγαλυτερη με το g.729. αν εχεις Netfaster μπορεις να μου πεις τις ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει? εγω ακολουθησα τον οδηγο απο εδω 

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## knowlton

Για να σιγουρευτώ ότι έχω καταλάβει σωστά, το ST585v7 δεν είναι πουθενά συνδεδεμένο στην ευρυζωνική σου σύνδεση, αλλά το Netfaster είναι το μοναδικό ADSL modem / router / ATA με το οποίο συνδέεσαι στο Διαδίκτυο.

Επειδή το link στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι δεν υπάρχει πλέον στο RS, αν θέλεις να δω τις ρυθμίσεις του Netfaster σου, στείλε μου ένα PM να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## trd64

> Φιλε knowlton και ομως παρατηρησα πτωση ποιοτητας μεγαλυτερη με το g.729. αν εχεις Netfaster μπορεις να μου πεις τις ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει? εγω ακολουθησα τον οδηγο απο εδω 
> 
> ευχαριστω πολυ


Το G729 προσθέτει καθυστέρηση γιατί χρησιμοποιεί έναν αλγόριθμο συμπίεσης των δεδομένων. Έχει νόημα μόνο σε dialup ή/και mobile internet.

Η ποιότητα του βασικού πακέτου της easycall δεν είναι πάρα πολύ καλή. Η betamax πολλές φορές έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα.

Από ότι μου έχουν πει αν αναβαθμίσω το πακέτο θα έχω πολύ καλή ποιότητα με λίγο πιο ακριβές χρεώσεις. Σε εμένα δεν είναι τραγική η κατάσταση (ακόμα) και δεν το έχω κάνει.

----------


## knowlton

Θεωρητικά αυτό που λες είναι σωστό καθώς, η συμπίεση προσθέτει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση σ' ένα ιδεατό δίκτυο. Αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές η θεωρία απέχει αρκετά από την πράξη.

Κι αυτό διότι, σε ότι αφορά τις κλήσεις που καταλήγουν στο PSTN (σταθερά & κινητά), οι πάροχοι που τις τερματίζουν χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον το vocoder G.729 αντί του G.711, διότι τους κοστίζει περίπου το 1/3 σε όγκο δεδομένων κατά την μεταφορά των κλήσεων.

Δηλαδή, παρόλο που στο access κομμάτι οι πάροχοι φωνής (VSPs) έχουν ενεργοποιημένο το G.711, το G.729, καθώς κι άλλα vocoders για συμβατότητα με περισσότερες τερματικές συσκευές, στο backhaul κομμάτι των διασυνδέσεων με τους παρόχους που τερματίζουν τις κλήσεις στο PSTN, είναι αναγκασμένοι να αλλάξουν το vocoder από G.711 σε G.729 μέσω της διαδικασίας transcoding, ώστε να είναι αποδεκτές από τους παρόχους τερματισμού.

Άρα κατά την διαδρομή μιας κλήσης, απ' τον καλούντα έως τον καλούμενο, η φωνή μπορεί να μετατραπεί από το ένα στο άλλο vocoder τουλάχιστον 2 - 3 φορές. Σημειωτέον ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται μόνο στις κλήσεις VoIP αλλά και στις κλήσεις κλασσικής PSTN τηλεφωνίας, ειδικά στις διεθνείς συνδέσεις. Κάθε μετατροπή από το ένα προς το άλλο vocoder προσθέτει καθυστέρηση, και γι' αυτό τον λόγο η χρήση του G.711 στο access κομμάτι, μάλλον χειροτερεύει την ποιότητα των κλήσεων προς το PSTN.

Όσο αφορά τις κλήσεις προς τα κινητά δίκτυα, τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα, διότι ανάλογα με τον στιγμιαίο φόρτο του τοπικού σταθμού (BSC) που εξυπηρετεί την κλήση, το vocoder που χρησιμοποιείται μεταξύ της κεραίας (BTS) και του κινητού τηλεφώνου, μπορεί ν' αλλάξει αρκετές φορές κατά την διάρκεια μιας κλήσης, ακόμα κι αν ο χρήστης του κινητού δεν αλλάξει θέση. Όταν ο χρήστης κινείται, τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν ακόμα περισσότερο, με αποτέλεσμα η ποιότητα των κλήσεων προς τα δίκτυα κινητών, να είναι χαμηλότερη από αυτήν των σταθερών δικτύων.

----------


## john84

@trd64 

Εχω το πακετο 4 free gold (με ποιοτικο τερματισμο) αρα θα επρεπε να εχω καλυτερο τερματισμο κλησεων 

@knowlton

Σωστα καταλαβες δεν εχει καμια σχεση το speed touch με την συνδεση μου εδω. Εχω το Netfaster και αυτο χρησιμοποιω σαν Voip ata. Θα ανεβασω φωτο σε λιγο με τις ρυθμισεις μου. Παντως το 1ο λινκ δουλευει στο RS. (εδω)

........Auto merged post: john84 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εχουμε και λεμε

ειναι λιγο σεντονια οι εικονες οποτε τις αντιστοιχω σε link εδω και εδω

----------


## trd64

*knowlton*
Στην θεωρία είναι σωστό αυτό που λες αλλά στην πράξη στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων το G729 έχει πολύ χειρότερη απόδοση από το G711 εκτός και η γραμμή είναι πραγματικά χάλια ή αν τερματίζεις παράλληλα την γραμμή σου με π.χ. torrents.

Η πλειοψηφία των παρόχων τερματίζει σε G711. Κάνε ένα search και θα το διαπιστώσεις.

*john84*
Πριν δοκιμάσεις κάτι άλλο δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα λογαριασμό στο www.pbxes.org ή στο www.voxalot.com καλύτερα να δούμε τι γίνεται. Προσωπικά το έχω σε voxalot και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα (ούτε με omnivoice που από ότι διαβάζω οι περισσότεροι έχουν πρόβλημα).

----------


## knowlton

*@trd64*: Επειδή ασχολούμαι με τηλεφωνία σε επίπεδο χονδρικής, πίστεψέ με, σχεδόν κανείς πάροχος δεν μεταφέρει κλήσεις σε μαζικό επίπεδο με G.711, αλλά με G.729 και G.723 σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Άλλο η διαφήμιση κι άλλο η πραγματικότητα, ειδικά σε περιόδους κρίσης, καθώς για 100 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις με G.711 απαιτείται κύκλωμα 8000 kbps ενώ για 100 κλήσεις με G.729 απαιτείται κύκλωμα 2400 kbps. Δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί πάροχοι που τους περισσεύουν τα κυκλώματα, ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για θυγατρικές του ΟΤΕ.

*@john84*: Οι ρυθμίσεις του Netfaster που δίνει το link δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστές για όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Το Display name δεν είναι απαραίτητο, καθώς επίσης και το FQDN στο Realm. Το Support Out of Band DTMF πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο, αλλιώς υπάρχει περίπτωση τα ψηφία που πληκτρολογούνται κατά την διάρκεια μιας κλήσης να μην μεταφέρονται σωστά προς κάποια IVR, ενώ το Locating SIP Server (RFC3263) πρέπει να είναι disabled.

Η παραμετροποίηση του QoS προτείνεται να είναι κάπως έτσι, ώστε να προτεραιοποιούνται τα πακέτα της φωνής, απ' την υπόλοιπη κίνηση προς το Διαδίκτυο.
 IAD VoIP    VoIP local    EF    VC1  
Η πρόταση του trd64 σχετικά με την χρήση του PBXes είναι πολύ σωστή, αφού σου επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς τους λογαριασμούς των VSP σου από πολλά σημεία, εκτός των άλλων πλεονεκτημάτων που προσφέρει. Τα ίδια ισχύουν για το Voxalot με αρκετές διαφορές μεταξύ τους.

----------


## john84

Παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια θα το κανω συντομα. 
Παντως αλλαξα router (εβαλα το Netfaster2 ) και ειδα βελτιωση στην ποιοτητα και στα σπασιματα αρα μαλλον το θεμα ηταν με το router. Και παλι thx

----------


## john84

Ελαβα το ακολουθο mail:




> Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας Easycall,
> 
> Λόγω προγραμματισμένης τεχνικής αναβάθμισης του δικτύου μέσω του οποίου παρέχεται η υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας, η υπηρεσία Easycall δεν θα είναι είναι διαθέσιμη κατά το χρονικό διάστημα 00:00-06:00 της 24/08/2010 (Δευτέρα προς Τρίτη, ξημερώματα) και ενδεχομένως για το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα την 25/08/2010, 00:00-06:00
> 
> Οι υπηρεσίες που επηρεάζονται κατά το χρονικό αυτό διάστημα είναι οι υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας (εξερχόμενες και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις) καθώς και οι υπηρεσίες χρονοκάρτας (Calling Card Services).
> 
> Οι χρήστες IP τηλεφωνικών κέντρων θα πρέπει να λάβουν υπόψη το γεγονός ότι κατά την προσπάθεια πραγματοποίησης εξερχόμενης κλήσης, το τηλεφωνικό μας σύστημα θα επιστρέφει SIP Error Message: 503 Service Unavailable (Congestion), δίχως να απαντάται το κανάλι, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να επιλεχθεί από το σύστημα σας, απευθείας, εναλλακτική δρομολόγηση για το διάστημα αυτό.
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε με το τμήμα υποστήριξης της Northwest Communications.
> ...


προς ενιμερωση των συνδρομητων της easycall...

----------


## ikar6

Ναι, το έλαβα και εγώ... Όπως πάντα τυπικοί και με σεβασμό στους πελάτες τους. Ειλικρινά λατρεύω όταν βλέπω σωστούς επαγγελματίες. Με κάνει να αισιοδοξώ ότι αυτή η ρημαδοχώρα έχει μέλλον...

----------


## greatst

Εγώ παιδιά δυστυχώς την τελευταία περίοδο είχα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις (δηλαδή μιλούσα, και ο άλλος με άκουγε με χρονική καθυστέρηση, μάλιστα τότε άκουγα και εγώ τον εαυτό μου!), οπότε άφησα (για την ώρα) τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία (μιας και δεν έχω πλέον και αξιόλογο υπόλοιπο σε ευρώ εκεί) και χρησιμοποιώ πλέον άλλη υπηρεσία. Για να είμαι πάντως δίκαιος, δεν επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία για να τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα μου: ίσως να με καθοδηγούσαν σε κάποια λύση. Πέραν αυτής της καθυστέρησης πάντως, άλλο παράπονο δεν έχω από την εταιρία: ευγενικοί και επαγγελματίες σε όλα τους!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nadware

> Εγώ παιδιά δυστυχώς την τελευταία περίοδο είχα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις (δηλαδή μιλούσα, και ο άλλος με άκουγε με χρονική καθυστέρηση, μάλιστα τότε άκουγα και εγώ τον εαυτό μου!), οπότε άφησα (για την ώρα) τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία (μιας και δεν έχω πλέον και αξιόλογο υπόλοιπο σε ευρώ εκεί) και χρησιμοποιώ πλέον άλλη υπηρεσία. Για να είμαι πάντως δίκαιος, δεν επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία για να τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα μου: ίσως να με καθοδηγούσαν σε κάποια λύση. Πέραν αυτής της καθυστέρησης πάντως, άλλο παράπονο δεν έχω από την εταιρία: ευγενικοί και επαγγελματίες σε όλα τους!


Καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις ποια υπηρεσία χρησιμοποιείς σήμερα κ είσαι ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος.
Ίσως βοηθήσεις αρκετούς στην αναζήτηση ποιοτικής voip...

----------


## greatst

> Καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις ποια υπηρεσία χρησιμοποιείς σήμερα κ είσαι ΠΟΛΥ ευχαριστημένος.
> Ίσως βοηθήσεις αρκετούς στην αναζήτηση ποιοτικής voip...


*Viva*

Την χρησιμοποιούσα και όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα για την υπηρεσία fax2mail αλλά πλέον και για voip. Ο λόγος που δεν την προτιμούσα (και) για το voip παλιότερα ήταν η λίγο ακριβότερη χρέωση στις αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις και (κυρίως) το ότι δεν έχει χρέωση ανά δεπτερόλεπτο αλλά ανά λεπτό. Βέβαια, το να μην έχω καθυστερήσεις στη συνομιλία είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο οπότε ...  :Wink:

----------


## kmpatra

> Εγώ παιδιά δυστυχώς την τελευταία περίοδο είχα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις (δηλαδή μιλούσα, και ο άλλος με άκουγε με χρονική καθυστέρηση, μάλιστα τότε άκουγα και εγώ τον εαυτό μου!), οπότε άφησα (για την ώρα) τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία (μιας και δεν έχω πλέον και αξιόλογο υπόλοιπο σε ευρώ εκεί) και χρησιμοποιώ πλέον άλλη υπηρεσία. Για να είμαι πάντως δίκαιος, δεν επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία για να τους αναφέρω το πρόβλημα μου: ίσως να με καθοδηγούσαν σε κάποια λύση. Πέραν αυτής της καθυστέρησης πάντως, άλλο παράπονο δεν έχω από την εταιρία: ευγενικοί και επαγγελματίες σε όλα τους!


και εγω το ιδιο ειχα οσο ήμουν στο easycall basic. Ζητησα αλλαγή σε easycall basic gold (αυξανονται απλά οι χρεωσεις ελαχιστα) και πλέον η ποιοτητα συνομιλίας ειναι αψογη.

----------


## nadware

> *Viva*
> 
> Την χρησιμοποιούσα και όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα για την υπηρεσία fax2mail αλλά πλέον και για voip. Ο λόγος που δεν την προτιμούσα (και) για το voip παλιότερα ήταν η λίγο ακριβότερη χρέωση στις αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις και (κυρίως) το ότι δεν έχει χρέωση ανά δεπτερόλεπτο αλλά ανά λεπτό. Βέβαια, το να μην έχω καθυστερήσεις στη συνομιλία είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο οπότε ...


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την easycall αλλά πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι οι χρόνοι απόκρισης (ping) μεταξύ των δύο εταιριών είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί, με τη Viva να υπερτερεί...

----------


## greatst

> και εγω το ιδιο ειχα οσο ήμουν στο easycall basic. Ζητησα αλλαγή σε easycall basic gold (αυξανονται απλά οι χρεωσεις ελαχιστα) και πλέον η ποιοτητα συνομιλίας ειναι αψογη.


Όταν λες "ποιότητα" αναφέρεσαι (και) στην καθυστέρηση που ανέφερα;  :Thinking: 

Χρεώθηκες για την αλλαγή αυτή;

----------


## kmpatra

> Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο sip.viva.gr [83.235.24.77] με 32 byt
> :
> Απάντηση από: 83.235.24.77: bytes=32 χρόνος=13ms TTL=56
> Απάντηση από: 83.235.24.77: bytes=32 χρόνος=12ms TTL=56
> Απάντηση από: 83.235.24.77: bytes=32 χρόνος=12ms TTL=56
> Απάντηση από: 83.235.24.77: bytes=32 χρόνος=13ms TTL=56
> 
> Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 83.235.24.77:
>     Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
> ...


Οντως  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: kmpatra πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όταν λες "ποιότητα" αναφέρεσαι (και) στην καθυστέρηση που ανέφερα;


κυρίως σε αυτο. Ούτε την φωνή μου εχω παρατηρήσει να ακούγεται πλέον .Αυτό βέβαια εχει να κάνει και με τον εξοπλισμό του χρήστη (κάποιες φορες και με την τηλεφωνική συσκευη αυτού στον οποίον τηλεφωνεις,το εχω παρατηρησει και αυτό με κάποια ασύρματα τηλεφωνα των συνομιλητών μου).
Για την αλλαγή δεν χρεώθηκα (απ'οτι είπαν δεν υπάρχει χρέωση ακόμα)

----------


## greatst

> ...
> 
> κυρίως σε αυτο. Ούτε την φωνή μου εχω παρατηρήσει να ακούγεται πλέον .Αυτό βέβαια εχει να κάνει και με τον εξοπλισμό του χρήστη (κάποιες φορες και με την τηλεφωνική συσκευη αυτού στον οποίον τηλεφωνεις,το εχω παρατηρησει και αυτό με κάποια ασύρματα τηλεφωνα των συνομιλητών μου).
> Για την αλλαγή δεν χρεώθηκα (απ'οτι είπαν δεν υπάρχει χρέωση ακόμα)


Ενδιαφέρον ... Για να δούμε ...

Πάντως το να ΜΗΝ υπάρχει αυτή η καθυστέρηση είναι ΒΑΣΙΚΟ θέμα για εμένα! Πέρα από αυτό, το easycall έχει το σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα του ότι




> Calls are billed in 1 second increments.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## greatst

> ... Ζητησα αλλαγή σε easycall basic gold (αυξανονται απλά οι χρεωσεις ελαχιστα) και πλέον η ποιοτητα συνομιλίας ειναι αψογη.


Λοιπόν, ακολούθησα το "δρόμο" του kmpatra και από σήμερα ... easycall και πάλι! Φυσικά και το αίτημα μου για μετάβαση στο gold πακέτο υλοποιήθηκε άμεσα και επαγγελματικά! Οι άνθρωποι είναι επαγγελματίες και το αποδεικνύουν σε κάθε ευκαιρία!  :One thumb up:

----------


## ikar6

Όντας τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια στο εξωτερικό έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και τις δύο υπηρεσίες που αναφέρετε (viva, easycall). Αρχικά χρησιμοποιούσα viva, είχα πάρει δε και virtual number από αυτούς, με πολύ καλή άποψη σε σχέση με την ποιότητα ομιλίας αλλά ακριβή ως προς το κόστος. Όταν ήρθε η easycall γράφτηκα στο basic πακέτο για κανένα εξάμηνο, χωρίς να παρατηρήσω προβλήματα όπως αυτά που αναφέρετε με καθυστερήσεις, συνακροάσεις κτλ, ενώ οι χρεώσεις ήταν ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστικές. Απλά πολλές φορές, μετά που πληκτρολογούσα τον αριθμό το τηλέφωνο παρέμενε βουβό χωρίς να καλεί, οπότε έπρεπε να κλείσω και να ξαναπάρω. Μετά την αναβάθμισή μου στο gold πακέτο δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει ούτε αυτό, καμία φορά. Πολλά ++++ για τις χρεώσεις προς κινητά. Άπαιχτες! Αν έβγαζαν και κανένα πακετάκι, πχ μία ή δύο ώρες προς κινητά με κάποια fix τιμή, νομίζω ότι θα βόλευε ακόμα περισσότερο κόσμο

----------


## john84

Εχω αρκετη καθηστεριση και χαμηλο ηχο στην ποιοτητα επικοινωνιας με την easycall (πακετο 4free Gold) χρισιμοποιω το router της HOL, Netfaster 2 εχει κανεις το ιδιο να μου πει εντυπωσεις?

----------


## ikar6

Σήμερα το βράδυ η υπηρεσία δε λειτουργεί, δεν μπορώ να κάνω καμία κλήση... Έχει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## john84

και εδω τα ιδια...

----------


## kmpatra

και εδω off. Eιναι εκτος βασικά το voip.northwest.gr.Δεν μπορω να μπω στην διαχείρηση λογαριασμού.

----------


## ikar6

> και εδω off. Eιναι εκτος βασικά το voip.northwest.gr.Δεν μπορω να μπω στην διαχείρηση λογαριασμού.


Ναι το είδα αυτό και ομολογώ ότι με ανησύχησε...   :Thinking:

----------


## kmpatra

> Ναι το είδα αυτό και ομολογώ ότι με ανησύχησε...


Μαλλον κατι τρεχει με το sub-domain voip.northwest.gr, διότι το northwest.gr παίζει.

----------


## knowlton

Έβγαλαν ανακοίνωση πριν λίγο:




> Τεχνικό πρόβλημα στον κεντρικό διακομιστή - 29/10/2010
> Δημοσιεύθηκε στις: 30 Oct 2010 2:40 AM
> 
> Τεχνικό πρόβλημα στον κεντρικό διακομιστή της υπηρεσίας Easycall είναι η αιτία για την προσωρινή διακοπή των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών προς τους συνδρομητές μας.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή, το τεχνικό μας τμήμα προσπαθεί να θέσει σε λειτουργία των εναλλακτικό διακομιστή ο οποίος θα αποκαταστήσει μερικώς το πρόβλημα μέχρι και τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες της επομένης.
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε νεότερη πληροφορία θα ενημερωθείτε από τον πίνακα ανακοινώσεων της ηλεκτρονικής υποστήριξης και μετά την πλήρη αποκατάσταση θα λάβετε σχετικό email με την αναλυτική περιγραφή του προβλήματος.
> 
> ...

----------


## knowlton

Στις 6:43 AM αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη.




> Εναλλακτικός διακομιστής σε λειτουργία
> Δημοσιεύθηκε στις: 30 Oct 2010 6:43 AM
> 
> Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,
> 
> Ο εναλλακτικός διακομιστής είναι ήδη σε λειτουργία.
> Γίνεται έρευνα για απώλεια δεδομένων καθώς και για πληρωμές πελατών μετά τις 27/10/2010 οι οποίες ενδεχομένως να μην έχουν ληφθεί ακόμη υπόψη στον συγχρονισμό των βάσεων των συστημάτων μας.
> 
> Επίσης, ορισμένοι πελάτες αυτή τη στιγμή ενδέχεται να έχουν διαφορετικό χρηματικό υπόλοιπο από το πραγματικό τους. Η τεχνική ομάδα υποστήριξης καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια ώστε να αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η βάση και να φέρει εις πέρας την επιδιόρθωση του κυρίως διακομιστή όσο το δυνατόν ταχύτερα.
> ...

----------


## trd64

Πρόβλημα.
Προχθές  έκαναν ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας και σήμερα έχει φάει τα χρήματα (χωρίς πρακτικά να κάνω χρήση του λογαριασμού).

Προφανώς χρησιμοποίησαν κάποιο back up. Μα καλά δεν κρατάνε ημερήσια backups?  :Thumb down:

----------


## john84

Και εδω εχει αποκατασταθει δεν παρατηρησα προβλημα στο υπολοιπο αλλα ουτε στα λεπτα ομιλιας.

----------


## trd64

> Και εδω εχει αποκατασταθει δεν παρατηρησα προβλημα στο υπολοιπο αλλα ουτε στα λεπτα ομιλιας.


Ίσως εξαρτάται πότε έκανες ανανέωση χρόνου τελευταία φορά.

Άνοιξα ticket και θα το βρουν το πρόβλημα γιατί από τις 28 που πλήρωσα δεν έχω κλήσεις που να δικαιολογούν τον μηδενισμό (σχεδόν) του υπολοίπου. 

Αν είχες κάνει κλήσεις από τις 27-10 και μετά, σου τις δείχνει στο call history?

----------


## knowlton

Στην ανακοίνωσή τους αναφέρουν ότι ενδέχεται να υπάρχει αναντιστοιχία του υπολοίπου με τις πληρωμές που έχουν γίνει μετά τις 27/10.



> Γίνεται έρευνα για απώλεια δεδομένων καθώς και για πληρωμές πελατών μετά τις 27/10/2010 οι οποίες ενδεχομένως να μην έχουν ληφθεί ακόμη υπόψη στον συγχρονισμό των βάσεων των συστημάτων μας.
> 
> Επίσης, ορισμένοι πελάτες αυτή τη στιγμή ενδέχεται να έχουν διαφορετικό χρηματικό υπόλοιπο από το πραγματικό τους. Η τεχνική ομάδα υποστήριξης καταβάλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια ώστε να αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η βάση και να φέρει εις πέρας την επιδιόρθωση του κυρίως διακομιστή όσο το δυνατόν ταχύτερα.


Άρα σωστά άνοιξες ticket για να βρουν την πληρωμή σου.

----------


## trd64

Δεν το είχα δει αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το έβρισκαν γιατί έχω τους κωδικούς πληρωμής.

Η ουσία είναι όμως ότι δεν κάνουν καθημερινό backup και αυτό είναι μεγάλο fault.

----------


## john84

> Ίσως εξαρτάται πότε έκανες ανανέωση χρόνου τελευταία φορά.
> 
> Άνοιξα ticket και θα το βρουν το πρόβλημα γιατί από τις 28 που πλήρωσα δεν έχω κλήσεις που να δικαιολογούν τον μηδενισμό (σχεδόν) του υπολοίπου. 
> 
> Αν είχες κάνει κλήσεις από τις 27-10 και μετά, σου τις δείχνει στο call history?


Δικιο εχεις εγω δεν ειχα κανει πληρωμη αλλα οντως το Log των κλησεων σταματαει στις 26/11 αρα περιμενω αποκατασταση.Καλα εκανες και ανοιξες ticket.

----------


## trd64

ΟΚ πρόσθεσαν τα χρήματα.

----------


## john84

Εχω να κανω μια ερωτιση σε χρηστες Easycall. Οταν χρησιμοποιω το τηλ που ειναι συνδεδεμενο με το Netfaster ο συνομιλητης μου δεν με ακουει που δυνατα η εχω διακοπες. Οταν τρεχω ασυρματα Sip εφαρμοφη απο το iphone δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ή ειναι ελαχιστες οι διακοπες, πραγμα που με οδηγει να υποψιαζομαι το Netfaster για τα συμπτώματα.  Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης: Οσοι χρησιμοποιητε την υπηρεσια την εχετε σεταρει σε καποιο Linksys Phone Adapter with 2 ports for VoIP [PAP2T] ή σε καποιο 	Linksys 1-Port Router with 1 Phone Port and 1 FXO Port [SPA3102] ? Αν ναι η ποιοτητα πως ειναι? και ποιο προτεινετε να παρω...? 
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Εχω να κανω μια ερωτιση σε χρηστες Easycall. Οταν χρησιμοποιω το τηλ που ειναι συνδεδεμενο με το Netfaster ο συνομιλητης μου δεν με ακουει που δυνατα η εχω διακοπες. Οταν τρεχω ασυρματα Sip εφαρμοφη απο το iphone δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ή ειναι ελαχιστες οι διακοπες, πραγμα που με οδηγει να υποψιαζομαι το Netfaster για τα συμπτώματα.  Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης: Οσοι χρησιμοποιητε την υπηρεσια την εχετε σεταρει σε καποιο Linksys Phone Adapter with 2 ports for VoIP [PAP2T] ή σε καποιο 	Linksys 1-Port Router with 1 Phone Port and 1 FXO Port [SPA3102] ? Αν ναι η ποιοτητα πως ειναι? και ποιο προτεινετε να παρω...? 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ.


Σε pap2 παιζει θαυμασια!

----------


## lakis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα ξέρεις κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις για Siemens Gigaset C470 IP για σύνδεση με το sip της easycall.gr ?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

ΟΚ βρέθηκε! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## john84

Πριν 2 μερες ρυθμισα το Pap2t που αγορασα... ολα μια χαρα αλλαξα και το modem σε Speedtouch 585v7  :Wink: 
ποιοτητα μια χαρα!

----------


## knowlton

Στο domain βάλε easycall.gr και στο Outbound Proxy mode: Never

----------


## haris_led

έχω βάλει unlimited και δεν έχω κάνει ούτε 1 ώρα τηλέφωνα, παρ' όλα αυτά επιστρέφει η easy call busy όλη την ώρα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις.
τσάμπα το δωδεκάευρο!  :Sad:

----------


## kmpatra

> έχω βάλει unlimited και δεν έχω κάνει ούτε 1 ώρα τηλέφωνα, παρ' όλα αυτά επιστρέφει η easy call busy όλη την ώρα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις.
> τσάμπα το δωδεκάευρο!


αυτο μαλλον δεν εχει να κάνει με το πακέτο που πήρες,καποια βλάβη θα είναι. Εμένα πάντως αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οκ. Εχω όμως gold πακέτο. Στο απλό δεν ξερω τι παίζει. Μπορει να φταιει ακριβως αυτό.

----------


## lakis

με Gold πακέτο και εγώ είμαι οκ

----------


## john84

Και εγω μια χαρα με την υπηρεσια ( Talk 4free Gold) ξανακοιτα τις ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει, και ανοιξε και ticket.

----------


## john84

καλημερα 

Απο εχθες δεν μπορω να κανω κλησεις και να δεχτο καθολου. Λαμβανω μηνυμα λαθους ή κατηλυμενου. 
Authenticate κανει κανονικα απο spa, iPhone και Xlite αλλα το προβλημα εμφανιζεται στις κλησεις.
Εχει καποιος αλλος προβλημα ή μονο εγω?

----------


## lakis

> καλημερα 
> 
> Απο εχθες δεν μπορω να κανω κλησεις και να δεχτο καθολου. Λαμβανω μηνυμα λαθους ή κατηλυμενου. 
> Authenticate κανει κανονικα απο spa, iPhone και Xlite αλλα το προβλημα εμφανιζεται στις κλησεις.
> Εχει καποιος αλλος προβλημα ή μονο εγω?


Μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ σήμερα

----------


## john84

> Μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ σήμερα


Oxxxxx!!!!
Για να πω την αληθεια ηλπιζα να ειναι καμια απο τις αλχημειες της HOL.... :Razz: 
Για δουμε τι θα πουν και αλλοι...

----------


## kmpatra

Και εγω το ίδιο (ήχος κατηλλειμένου). Το πρόβλημα το αντιμετώπισα και χτες για λίγο (κατάφερα να πάρω τηλ. με την 3η προσπάθεια)

----------


## john84

Το οποιο προβλημα φαινεται να εχει αποκατασταθει τωρα. :Wink:

----------


## haris_led

Αγαπητοί Συνδρομητές,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι στο πλαίσιο αναβάθμισης των προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών προς εσάς, η Northwest Communications καταργεί τα πακέτα Easycall Unlimited & Unlimited Gold στο τέλος του μήνα.

Από 1η Μαίου μπορείτε να μεταβείτε σε όποιο από τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα τηλεφωνίας Easycall ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σας.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν ζητηθεί από εσάς η μετάβαση σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα τηλεφωνίας η μεταφορά θα γίνει αυτόματα στο Easycall Basic και Easycall Basic Gold αντίστοιχα.

Σας ευχαριστούμε,

Τμ. Εξ/σης Πελατών Easycall
email: support@easycall.gr
web: www.easycall.gr/support

Τον π@ύλο!  :Whistle:

----------


## Panagioths

Ε που να βγουν και αυτοί... λογικό και αναμενόμενο... κρίμα..!

----------


## kmpatra

Εμένα μου ήρθε άλλο σήμερα:




> Αγαπητοί Συνδρομητές,
> 
> Προσκαλέστε γνωστούς και φίλους και μοιραστείτε δωρεάν χρόνο στο easycall!
> 
> 
> H Northwest Communications προσφέρει σε όλους τους εν ενεργεία χρήστες της υπηρεσίας τηλεφωνίας easycall.gr δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας για κάθε νέο φίλο που θα προσκαλέσουν!
> 
> Δώστε τον 5ψηφιο αριθμό συνδρομητή στους φίλους σας (π.χ. 74ΧΧΧ) και κάνοντας εγγραφή στο πεδίο \\\"Σχόλια / Παρατηρήσεις\\\" πείτε τους να συμπληρώσουν τον κωδικό σας!
> 
> ...


Τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα ειναι μόνο τα basic και τα πακέτα με τα 500'/μηνα με καποιες αυξομειώσεις στις τιμές.

----------


## kmpatra

DATABASE DOES NOT SUPPORT TRANSACTIONS

αυτό ειναι το μήνυμα που βγαινει στην ιστοσελίδα της northwest εδω και καποιες ώρες, ενω το voip ειναι εκτός. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο?

----------


## mamep

The end of an era..

----------


## kmpatra

> The end of an era..


για καντο πιο λιανά  :Smile:

----------


## mamep

Μέρα με τη μέρα τα προβλήματα αυξάνονται... οπότε το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένα..

----------


## limplixos

Βγάλανε μια προσφορά; Αξίζει; Να την αγοράσω;




> Παράλληλα για αυτό το 3ημερο με κάθε αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας 25€ σας κάνουμε ΔΩΡΟ το πακέτο Easycall VoIP Box αξίας 59,90€ για να κάνετε κλήσεις χωρίς υπολογιστή χρησιμοποιώντας το αναλογικό σας τηλέφωνο!
> 
> Δείτε εδώ το πακέτο:
> http://easycall.gr/el/?page_id=221
> 
> Η προσφορά ισχύει για online αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας μέχρι τη Δευτέρα 24/6.

----------


## africa_twin

Αν και τώρα είδα το μην (κατόπιν εορτής) δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τίποτα αξιόλογο αυτό το ATA της Crypto...

----------


## limplixos

> Αν και τώρα είδα το μην (κατόπιν εορτής) δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και τίποτα αξιόλογο αυτό το ATA της Crypto...


Ok, ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## trd64

Η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας είναι χάλια. Έχει κάποιος ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Στην ίδια γραμμή omnivoice, modulus & betamax ακόμα, παίζουν καλύτερα.

----------


## kmpatra

> Η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας είναι χάλια. Έχει κάποιος ίδιο πρόβλημα.
> Στην ίδια γραμμή omnivoice, modulus & betamax ακόμα, παίζουν καλύτερα.


στην αρχη επαιζε στην γραμμη μου με g729 και είχα πρόβλημα,ίσως και λόγω εξοπλισμού.Ζήτησα και μου το γύρισαν σε g711 και πάει καλύτερα,αν εξαιρέσεις ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση και κάποιες αποτυχημένες κλήσεις αραιά και που.

----------


## dimangelid

Γνωρίζω ότι είναι πολύ παλιό το θέμα.
Έχει κανείς κάποια πρόσφατη εμπειρία με αυτή την εταιρία να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## nadware

Σε πρόσφατο αίτημά μου για ανάκτηση κωδικού, ούτε απάντησαν...
Τέρας αξιοπιστίας!

----------


## dovi

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το easycall και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα για εξερχόμενες πήρα από την http://www.cip-tele.com/τιμοκατάλογος/ έχει τα κινητά 0,0195 πολύ καλή ποιότητα

----------

